# Sand slinging on a twisty track



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I have more vids on my channel http://www.youtube.com/user/michealmannion?feature=mhum if you like check it out.....rate, subscribe or not.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That looks like a lot of fun. When I first got my brute I pretty much went right to lifts and 29 laws... Never really rode it hard like that ^^ But after I sold the laws and went to a more sportier clutch set up and some smaller tires, I got to ride the he$$ out of it on the trail, plus having HC pistons and webcams in it made it that much more fun. Especially hitting a straight away and nailing it and riding most of it out on the back 2 wheels! :rev1:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh yeah Brutes = mega fun no matter where or what terrain you ride....very versatile machine.


----------

